# Romney: Obama off to 'rocky start'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Romney: Obama off to 'rocky start'*
*Boston Globe - 1 hour ago*
Mitt Romney deflects talk of being a candidate for health and human services secretary -- what would be the fourth Republican in President Obama's cabinet.
Mitt Romney: The GOP's Top MBA TIME
Commentary: Stimulate the economy, not government CNN


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't do it, Mitt...why take a position of first mate on the Titanic?

Let the Obamamania fizzle out and help pick up the pieces in 4 years.

On a side note, the comments on that site were sickening:

_1.

Thanks for the comments by a two faced loser from a failed party.
Posted by Michael February 6, 09 11:12 AM
2.

Why is this guy even in the news, again?
Posted by Jack Slicer February 6, 09 11:19 AM
3.

Romney is unfit to lead HHS or any government entity, so President Obama should forget any notion of him or Republicans in his cabinet. Romney panders to the religious right wing by endorsing discrimination toward gays, women and immigrants, while wanting to destroy what is left of the First Amendment's wall of separation between church and state. Good riddance and goodbye from the public stage.
Posted by Liberty and Justice for All February 6, 09 11:20 AM
4.

Another reason you would have lost the election bad if you had been the nominee and run as a cynic. You and Rush are in the loud minority in hoping that this stimulus fails. Every week of stall tactics is probably another year of recovery. You and the Republicans are calculating that if you delay long enough, the economy will not turn around by 2012 and that gives you the opportunity to say "SEE - Obama is a failure!" and then you pray that most citizens will forget your stall tactics of 2009. Very shrewd Romney. Very shrewd.
Posted by Paul February 6, 09 11:20 AM
5.

What an extraordinary mind this man has. A shame we can't go back and vote for him; we need him now as President.
Posted by Ginnie February 6, 09 11:21 AM
6.

Obama is short on substance. Talk is cheep.
Posted by Clyde Logan February 6, 09 11:23 AM
7.

"Like most Americans, I want to see Barack Obama adopt effective, correct principles and successfully lead our country."

No -sounds like he is secretly hoping he will fail. That way in his fantasy land Republicans won't look bad anymore.

Too bad Mitt, I don't think you will get your wish.
Posted by Pamela Q February 6, 09 11:28 AM
8.

Why would Obama buy another problem, like a venture capitalist who bought businesses, put people out of work, outsourced, and upped the profit to sell the fattened pig, people be damned.

Not a good person. Nt a good public servant.
Posted by Richard McDonough February 6, 09 11:31 AM_


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> _5.
> 
> What an extraordinary mind this man has. A shame we can't go back and vote for him; we need him now as President.
> Posted by Ginnie February 6, 09 11:21 AM
> ...


I like 5 & 6. The rest are what you would expect from people who comment in the paper!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This so far has been a very bitter sweet 18 days.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7costanza said:


> This so far has been a very bitter sweet 18 days.


The more he fails the better the shot we may not get stuck with him for 8 yrs!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hopefully the 2010 elections will have a better outcome and marginalize Obama for his last two years. Until then, We have to hope this oppressive Marxist agenda of his can be held off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> _3._
> 
> _Romney is unfit to lead HHS or any government entity, so President Obama should forget any notion of him or Republicans in his cabinet. Romney panders to the religious right wing by endorsing discrimination toward gays, women and immigrants, while wanting to destroy what is left of the First Amendment's wall of separation between church and state. Good riddance and goodbye from the public stage._
> _Posted by Liberty and Justice for All February 6, 09 11:20 AM_


Lets see;

Mitt Romney's resume;

1. Managing director at Bain Investments

2. Founder/CEO of Bain Capital

3. Erased $250 million deficit at the Salt Lake City Olympics and turned a profit

4. Four years as Massachusetts Governor

Obamessiah's resume;

1. Community activist

2. State senator

3. Less than 200 days as US Senator when he announced his candidacy for President

Tell me again who is unfit to lead any government entity?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta, you forgot to list how President Obama fearlessly and selflessly voted "present" all those times as a state, and later federal, senator...

I have opined in the past that Deval is "in over his head"; well, I heard the same said about Teh One today on GB and RL...


----------

